# sinónimo de empatía



## Tertuliano

Hola,

He buscado exhaustivamente un sinonimo de la palabra "empatía", pero no he tenido suerte. ¿Alguien me podria ayudar, por favor?

El sinonimo de la palabra empatía la quiero usar en una oración parecida:  
"¿Cómo no sentir 'empatía' por otras personas?"

Muchas gracias.


----------



## clares3

Simpatía, cercanía, proximidad... ¿Te servirían?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

A mi me parece "afinidad", tal vez te sirva de algo esta polémica anterior
o ésta.

saludos y bienvenido a los foros WR

Rosa


----------



## Tertuliano

Gracias Clares3 y Rosangeles por contestar. Me sirve mucho lo que me dicen y las ligas a los otras discusiones, pero aun estoy en busca de una palabra que pueda usar para substituir "empatía" en la siguiente oracion:

*"¿Cómo no sentir 'empatía' por otras personas?"*

¿Alguien tiene una idea de que puedo usar en substitucion de empatia?

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Zap Brannigan

Coincido con Rosa, creo que "afinidad" sería lo más cercano.

Saludos


----------



## solysombra

¿Cómo no sentirse identificado con otras personas?

¿Cómo no identificarse con los demás?


----------



## Ynez

Este tipo de palabra se usa para expresar diversas ideas. Creo que lo principal es que pienses bien qué quieres decir. ¿Quizás es en este sentido?:

¿Cómo no sentir la conexión con los demás?


----------



## querandí

Hola. En muchos contextos, la palabra "de toda la vida" sería -creo yo- "comprensión". Otra, menos formal pero muy expresiva, que está también algo en desuso, es "sintonía". El problema es cuando se te cruza el "sympathy" inglés, ¡que no es en absoluto nuestra "simpatía"!


----------



## Tertuliano

Muchisimas gracias a todos y todas por ayudarme y contribuir. Ya con lo que me dicen logre cambiar la oracion para que diga lo que queria decir. 

Un saludo!

- Tertuliano


----------



## borgonyon

Pero, ¡hombre!, dinos como la dejaste al fin, que me tienes inquieto . . .


----------



## Tertuliano

Bueno, la verdad es que me falto explicar el contexto de la oración. Hablaba del sufrimiento de otras personas y de tener la capacidad de entender ese sufrimiento. La oración quedo así:
"... al ver el sufrimiento de los otros, ¿cómo no sentir una afinidad, una conexción? ¿cómo no sentir empatía al ver sufrir a otras personas?"

Al final termine usando la palabra empatía, pero agregue tambien algunos sinónimos. 

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ojo: es conexión.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Edecán

Empatía es ponerte en el lugar de la otra persona, es cercania a sus problemas o alegrias, es proximidad a lo que siente.

Empatía me parece una palabra muy bella por su significado, yo no la cambiaria.

saludos


----------



## rocstar

Tertuliano said:


> Bueno, la verdad es que me falt*ó* explicar el contexto de la oración. Hablaba del sufrimiento de otras personas y de tener la capacidad de entender ese sufrimiento. La oración quedo así:
> "... al ver el sufrimiento de los otros, ¿cómo no sentir una afinidad, una conex*c*ión?*, *¿cómo no sentir empatía al ver sufrir a otras personas?"
> 
> Al final termin*é* usando la palabra empatía, pero agregu*é* tambi*é*n algunos sinónimos.
> 
> Gracias otra vez.


 
Hola, Tertuliano:

 Cuidado con las faltas de ortografía.

Con respeto.

Rocstar


----------



## Alma Shofner

Recuerdo cuando recién escuché la palabra empatía y tratábamos de encontrar sinónimos para ella, siempre terminábamos con que era ponerse en los zapatos de la otra persona. Ahora que veo tantas posibilidades, pienso que es increible vivir en la época del internet.
Saludos y gracias por compartir.


----------



## Edecán

Más bién diría que es una condición compasiva con respecto al estado anímico de otros. Es una palabra que encierra un significado de muy buena manera de ser con el prójimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Edecán said:


> Más bién diría que es una condición compasiva con respecto al estado anímico de otros. Es una palabra que encierra un significado de muy buena manera de ser con el prójimo.
> 
> Saludos.


¿Será que ser empático funciona sólo cuando alguien se siente mal? ¿No se puede ser empático cuando alguien se enoja o cuando alguien está muy contento y actún de acuerdo a su estado de ánimo?

O hay que ser compasivo cuando alguien está muy contento o muy enojado o muy deprimido? 

Pienso que las palabras empatía y paradigma están estrechamente relacionadas. ¿Serán sinónimos? (¿es sinónimos o sinónimas para las palabras?)

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Alma Shofner said:


> Pienso que las palabras empatía y paradigma están estrechamente relacionadas. ¿Serán sinónimos? (¿es sinónimos o sinónimas para las palabras?)
> 
> Saludos



Alma, tendrías que explicar cuál es tu idea de "paradigma". En principio, no son sinónimos en absoluto.

Podías decir, tal y como dijiste:

_1. ¿Serán sinónimos?_

o

_2. ¿Serán sinónimas?
_
De las dos maneras es correcto.



> sinónimo, ma.
> (Del lat. synony̆mus, y este del gr. συνώνυμος; de σύν, con, y ὄνομα, nombre).
> 1. adj. Dicho de un vocablo o de una expresión: Que tiene una misma o muy parecida significación que otro. U. t. c. s. m.



En 1 la estarías usando como sustantivo (sinónimo), e incluso aunque la palabra solo fuera adjetivo, también podrías haberla usado, porque equivaldría a decir "_términos_ sinónimos".

En 2 la estarías usando como adjetivo (_palabras_ sinónimas).


----------



## Bashti

Tertuliano said:


> Hola,
> 
> He buscado exhaustivamente un sinonimo de la palabra "empatía", pero no he tenido suerte. ¿Alguien me podria ayudar, por favor?
> 
> El sinonimo de la palabra empatía la quiero usar en una oración parecida:
> "¿Cómo no sentir 'empatía' por otras personas?"
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
La verdad es que es difícil. ¿Te valdría "comprensión"?


----------



## titinadoug

¿Sabéis que todas estas palabras, o sea *empatía*, *simpatía* y *paradigma* son griegas? 
Por si acaso a alguien le interesa, os diré que en  griego el sentido de la palabra empatía no es el mismo con el que  la palabra tiene en español, o en los demás idiomas europeos, inglés, francés etc. En estos idiomas tener empatía con alguien significa, como sabéis, ponerse en su posición para entender lo que siente él.  En cambio, tener empatía con alguien significa en griego estar predispuesto en contra de él, o sea esa lo contrario que tener buena voluntad hacia él. Parece curioso cómo cambia el sentido de la palbra de una lengua a la otra, pero no lo es: En efecto *empatía *(la palabra griega) es compuesta de la preposición en _*"εν"*_ (que tiene más o menos el mismo significado que en español) y la palabra pathos _*"πάθος"*_  que significa "pasión". Como  la pasión puede ser algo positivo, (como en la palabra _*compasión*)_, pero tambien algo malo (como por ejemplo en la pasión (sufrimiento) de Cristo), la palabra empatía podría, por su etimología, tener ambos significados. Es el uso que hace que los sentidos son efectivamente diferentes en los distinctos idiomas. Lo mismo ocurre con "simpatía" que se forma de la preposición sin _*"συν"*_ (que significa con) y pathos *"πάθος"*. En griego simpatía significa principalmente compasión pero tiene tambien los dos distinctos significados que la palabra tiene en español *y* en inglés!  ¿Raro, no? Para acabar con este pequeño ensayo glosológico improvisado,  *paradigma *significa ejemplo. Gracias amigos.


----------



## borgonyon

Muy interesante, titina. Aunque estudié griego del Nuevo Testamento cuando el mundo era joven, nunca me puse a analizar las raíces de esas palabras y menos el uso que pueda tener en el griego moderno. Muchas gracias.


----------



## v2379

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con titinadoug pero yo propongo otra palabra griega que guarda relación con la afinidad y proximidad. Aparece en la relación médico enfermo y Laín Entralgo la usó en algunos escritos sobre medicina hipocrática. La palabra es filia. Ruego a titinadoug que nos diga su parecer.


----------



## clares3

Hola:
No sé, V2379, si filia, que en español se utiliza como desinencia para construir términos (parafilia, halterofilia, colombofilia, por ejemplo) que indican la afección de una persona por una determinada cosa, actividad, etc, sería de aplicación a empatía pues empatía requiere necesariamente dos sujetos conectados y filia lo único quen requiere es un sujeto con una determinada afición/gusto. Justamente lo contrario de fobia.


----------



## Arrius

*Hablaba del sufrimiento de otras personas* *Tertuliano*
Entonces *compasión.* Mis excusas si alguién ya lo ha mencianado.


----------



## titinadoug

v2379 said:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con titinadoug pero yo propongo otra palabra griega que guarda relación con la afinidad y proximidad. Aparece en la relación médico enfermo y Laín Entralgo la usó en algunos escritos sobre medicina hipocrática. La palabra es filia. Ruego a titinadoug que nos diga su parecer.


 
No creo que la palabra _filia_sea adecuada como sinónimo de empatía. El DRAE da respectivamente las siguientes definiciones: 

_*filia**.*_
_ (Del gr. φιλία)._

_*1. *f. Afición o amor a algo. _

_*empatía**.*_

_*1. *f. Identificación mental y afectiva de un sujeto con el estado de ánimo de otro._

Como se puede comprobar, se trata de dos sentimientos ditinctos. 
Uno puede meterse en la posición de otra persona y sentir compasión para ella (empatía), sin sentir además algo tan fuerte como amor (filia).  Por otra parte, uno puede amar a alguien (filia), sin ser capaz de meterse en su posición (empatía). Por ejemplo, los psicólogos tienen que poder sentir empatía por sus pacientes, pero esto no significa que los aman o que son sus amigos. (Si esto fuera el caso, no les cobraran tanto dinero). Las parejas, por otro lado se aman, pero muchas veces no se pueden comprender, por que no sientenn empatía el uno para el otro.
Para concluir, en griego "filia" signifíca "amistad".


----------



## Bashti

La verdad es que la palabra más adecuada, a mi entender, sería compasión. Lo que ocurre es que a todos nos  parece "pollíticamente correcto" decir que sientes empatía o que empatizas con alguien o que alguien empatiza contigo pero a casi nadie le gusta que le compadezan. Es cuestión de matices.


----------



## Tertuliano

Quiero agradecer a todos y a todas por darle seguimiento a este hilo. No me habia percatado de que seguia activo. Muchisimas gracias por sus invaluables aportes. Saludos


----------



## adrisal

Bashti said:


> La verdad es que la palabra más adecuada, a mi entender, sería compasión. Lo que ocurre es que a todos nos parece "pollíticamente correcto" decir que sientes empatía o que empatizas con alguien o que alguien empatiza contigo pero a casi nadie le gusta que le compadezan. Es cuestión de matices.


 
Hola! a todos también estuve buscando un sinónimo a la palabra empatía y trate de asociarla a compasión pero un sinónimo de compasión es lastima y me parece q el significado de lastima no tiene nada q ver con el significado de empatía. Por lo tanto no me parece que compasión y empatía sean sinónimos.


----------



## Bashti

Según el DRAE, el significado de empatía es: identificación mental y afectiva de un sujeto con el estado de ánimo de otro. Quizá se podría decir: "¿Cómo no identificarse con otras personas?". No sé, pero a mí me suena bien.


----------



## juner

Hola, wordspeople

tengo una duda, empatía, es esto:

Sentimiento de participación afectiva de una persona en la realidad que afecta a otra:



pero mi pregunta es: ¿qual es la palabra que define esto?: Cuando a una persona, le sucede lo mismo que ha ti, y por eso la "empatía" y la comprensión mutua aún es más fuerte.

Muchas gracias


----------



## elineo

Estoy de accuerdo con Titina y añado aquí la palabra *apatía *que es el contrario de *empatía* (peró su sentído en medicina es diferente).


----------



## Milton Sand

elineo said:


> Estoy de accuerdo con Titina y añado aquí la palabra *apatía *que es el contrario de *empatía* (pero su sentido en medicina es diferente).


Por supuesto, si me he dado cuenta de que encanta hablar de las raíces griegas  . En todo caso, nuestra "apatía (_desinterés_)" no tiene mucho ver como antónimo de "empatía (_identificación_)", en vista de que la empatía no depende de la voluntad.


juner said:


> Hola, _wordspeople_:
> 
> Tengo una duda, empatía, es esto:
> 
> Sentimiento de participación afectiva de una persona en la realidad que afecta a otra.
> 
> Pero mi pregunta es: ¿Cuál es la palabra que define esto: Cuando a una persona, le sucede lo mismo que ha ti, y por eso la "empatía" y la comprensión mutua aún es más fuerte?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Hola, juner:
La verdad no estás poniendo ninguna definición ahí. ¿A qué te refieres? Tal vez "identificación" pueda relacionarse con _cuando a una persona le sucede lo mismo que a ti. _Pero no me queda muy claro.

Me puse a recoger los posibles sinónimos de "empatía" (incluidos los ya dichos aquí) para ver cuál nos gusta: 

identificación
compenetración
sintonía _(figurado)_
entendimiento
comprensión
afinidad
compasión _(etimológicamente es perfecto = sentimiento con el de otro, a la vez)_
conmiseración
habilidad para imaginarse en los zapatos de otro 

Saludos,


----------



## Barondg

Tertuliano said:


> Hola,
> 
> He buscado exhaustivamente un sinonimo de la palabra "empatía", pero no he tenido suerte. ¿Alguien me podria ayudar, por favor?
> 
> El sinonimo de la palabra empatía la quiero usar en una oración parecida:
> "¿Cómo no sentir 'empatía' por otras personas?"
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Tertuliano amigo, quizás puedas poner: _"Cómo no sentir "concordancia" por otras personas"_.


----------

